# Blue Dolphin (freshwater)



## PapaJT

I do not have a pic of it, there is a local pet aquarium that is pretty big (biggest known one in the area) and they have all sorts of odd fish.

They recently got in fish they are calling "Blue Dolphins". They are freshwater. They look nothing like any dolphin pics I seen on google images but look a LOT like bull sharks. I seen there was a fresh water shark that looks like a bull shark, but listed as endangered. (So I doubt thats it.) They have 5 of them in, about 5" long each and selling at ~$50.00 each.

I'm attempting to get a pic of them, just wondering if anyone knows what I might be talking about.. I have spent days searching the internet..

JT


----------



## ChilDawg

So they're not _Cyrtocara moorii_, correct?


----------



## JD7.62

My guess is a cetopsis catfish...mean little fuckers

http://www.scotcat.com/cetopsidae/cetopsis_coecutiens2.htm


----------



## PapaJT

ChilDawg said:


> So they're not _Cyrtocara moorii_, correct?


No, not at all but that is the thing I kept running into.


----------



## PapaJT

JD7.62 said:


> My guess is a cetopsis catfish...mean little fuckers
> 
> http://www.scotcat.com/cetopsidae/cetopsis_coecutiens2.htm


Wow! Thats it!

Thanks a ton. Now I want to find as much as I can about them.










Thanks a ton for the feedback, this board is great!

PS. Does anyone here know much about these critters?

Added Edit:
Cetopsis coecutiens (blue whale catfish) eating...


----------



## ChilDawg

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/speci...?species_id=339

http://www.scotcat.com/factsheets/cetopsis_coecutiens.htm


----------



## Dawgz

these things get BIG


----------



## JD7.62

Dawgz said:


> these things get BIG


Actually they stay small, less then a foot.

They are mean and it would be risky keeping them with anything you hold dear to your hear or your pocket book!


----------



## PapaJT

Man o man, would I love to get some of these.. Just that $45.00 each (2 for $70.00) is a killer. Well, thank you everyone for the heads up on these and looking to make room for a tank just for them.

Any chance anyone knows a site that sells them for a good price?

Thanks a ton again!

JT


----------



## ChilDawg

I seem to recall one of our sponsors having them in at some point...you'd have to ask them, though.


----------

